# Feather pattern Damascus petty knife



## chefcomesback (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the second knife I have done by myself . It is a petty knife in feather pattern Damascus with brown mallee burl handle, ebony ferrule and end cap with a mosaic pin . Damascus steel is from Randy Hass in 1080 and 15N20. It is approximately 61hrc . Overall length 287 mm, cutting edge 163 mm, it is 28mm tall at the heel. It weighs 101 grams and ground slightly asymmetric for right handed person. Finished on japanese natural stones and etched lightly to bring out the Damascus pattern 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buildn (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks great mate, well done.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 12, 2014)

Agreed, Very well done mate!


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 14, 2014)

Buildn said:


> Looks great mate, well done.


Thanks mate,
I have thinned it down quite a bit after using a couple shifts


----------

